# Récupérer les signets safari d'un ancien MBP cassé



## Tikay (31 Janvier 2015)

Bonjour à tous.

Je viens d'acheter un nouveau Macbook Pro Retina 13" (mi-2014, Yosemite) pour remplacer mon ancien MBP de 2010 qui est décédé suite à une chute malencontreuse (et qui tournait toujours sous OS X 10.6).

Je peux normalement accéder aux fichiers du HDD interne de l'ancien portable en le mettant dans un boîtier SATA > USB 3.

Ma question est donc la suivante : je souhaiterais récupérer mes signets Safari pour les réimporter sur le nouveau MBP. Si je me souviens bien, il existe un fichier qui correspond aux favoris du navigateur dans la bibliothèque ou les documents dans un dossier "Safari".

Mais je n'arrive pas à retrouver l'équivalent dans le nouveau Safari de Yosemite, donc je ne sais pas du tout si ce fichier peut-être utile ni du coup comment procéder pour retrouver mes favoris. J'en avais vraiment pas mal, dont certains qui m'étaient particulièrement utiles professionnellement (mais de manière occasionnelle donc je n'ai plus forcément les adresses en tête) et il serait réellement compliqué de tout recréer site par site, page par page, etc...

Précision qui peut avoir son importance : je n'ai jamais utilisé iCloud ou Time Machine pour faire des sauvegarde de mon système... iCloud parce que j'ai un vrai problème à l'idée de mettre des fichiers perso sur un cloud quel qu'il soit, Time Machine parce que je ne m'en suis jamais occupé (oui je sais j'aurai dû, mais bon, c'est trop tard...).

Quelqu'un aurait-il une idée de la marche à suivre ? Merci d'avance !


----------



## Sly54 (31 Janvier 2015)

Bonsoir,

En principe, le fichier correpondant à tes signets Safari se trouve dans *ta* petite maison / bibliothèque / Préférences / Safari / Bookmarks.plist


----------



## Tikay (31 Janvier 2015)

Merci. Effectivement, c'est là que je l'avais trouvé sur mon ancien MBP. Mais sous Yosemite, on n'a à priori pas accès directement à ce dossier Bibliothèque. Il ne se trouve pas dans "la petite maison"...  
Peut-être un paramétrage à faire mais je ne sais pas lequel...

Quoi qu'il en soit, j'ai fini par trouver les fichiers en question en farfouillant, en entrant "bookmarks" dans la recherche Finder et en pointant vers le dossier Bibliothèque sur le chemin d'accès affiché en bas de la recherche Finder (je n'ai pas trouvé d'autre moyen d'y accéder).

Là, l'arborescence est un peut différente des versions précédentes. En effet, les fichiers liés aux signets se trouvent dans :
- Bibliothèque > Safari pour le fichier "bookmarks.plist" 
- et dans Bibliothèque > Caches > Metadata > Safari > Bookmarks pour les fichiers de chaque signet.

Maintenant que le lieu de rangement est trouvé, est-ce que le simple de fait de remplacer le fichier "bookmarks.plist" du nouvel ordi par celui de l'ancien suffit à importer mes signets dans Safari, ou faut-il faire une autre manip' ?

Merci bcp !


----------



## Sly54 (31 Janvier 2015)

Tikay a dit:


> Maintenant que le lieu de rangement est trouvé, est-ce que le simple de fait de remplacer le fichier "bookmarks.plist" du nouvel ordi par celui de l'ancien suffit à importer mes signets dans Safari, ou faut-il faire une autre manip' ?


Safari fermé, effectivement tu déplaces simplement le fichier bookmarks.plist (si tu n'as aucun signet important sur Safari de ton nouvel ordi, car tu vas écraser le fichier).
Puis tu lances Safari. Tu devrais retrouver tous tes signets.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2015)

Tikay a dit:


> *dossier Bibliothèque* sur le chemin d'accès affiché en bas de la recherche Finder *(je n'ai pas trouvé d'autre moyen d'y accéder)*.


Pour accéder à la Bibliothèque (de l'utilisateur) :

Finder, barre de menu, menu "Aller", appuyer sur la touche Alt pour faire apparaitre dans la liste la Bibliothèque de l'utilisateur, qui par défaut, est cachée.


----------



## pascalformac (1 Février 2015)

on peut aussi IMPORTER les signets si on veut "ajouter" au lieu de substituer


----------



## Tikay (3 Février 2015)

Merci pour vos réponses. Je suis actuellement en déplacement et je ne peux tester tout ça, mais dès mon retour je m'en occupe...

Sinon, j'ai trouvé le moyen de faire en sorte que la bibliothèque s'affiche à chaque fois dans la maisonnette du finder de Yosemite. 
Il faut pour cela aller dans le Finder, donc, puis maisonnette > afficher les options de présentation (menu "petite roue" ou clic droit dans la fenêtre) > et cocher "afficher le dossier bibliothèque" (tout en bas)


----------

